# I may have killed the Creature Catalogue



## Shade (Jun 16, 2011)

I was attempting an update, and got the following error:

Got error -1 from table handler

INSERT INTO ConversionsCurrent (ID, IsCreature, Monster, EntryDate, CreatureType, CR, CRNumber, IsFile, FileName, PDFName, OriginalYear, ImageName, Version ) SELECT CreatureID, 1 AS IsCreature, Monster, EntryDate, CreatureType, CR, CRNumber, IsFile, FileName, PDFName, OriginalYear, ImageName, Version FROM Creatures WHERE CreatureCrypt = 0

Now the site won't load.  

http://creaturecatalog.enworld.org/


----------



## darjr (Jun 16, 2011)

See it. Hold on.


----------



## Arnwyn (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah, it's still deader than dead...


----------



## darjr (Jun 20, 2011)

Working on it.


----------



## Arnwyn (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow, it really is dead!


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 2, 2011)

It's dead jim.


----------



## jaerdaph (Aug 2, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGFXGwHsD_A]‪Monty Python: Not Dead Yet‬‏ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## darjr (Aug 2, 2011)

Aieee, I'm not dead yet.

Sorry for the long delay.


----------



## darjr (Aug 2, 2011)

Here's an update.

The database has been corrupted for a while and finally gave up the ghost. I've been trying to piece it together. I haven't had much luck.

What I'll do in the interim is get the latest good backup up online and continue to see what I can get out of the other newer data.


----------



## darjr (Aug 8, 2011)

Please check this.


----------



## freyar (Aug 8, 2011)

Brief random spot checking doesn't turn up any problems.  So, thanks!  And we'll let you know if some trouble does crop up.


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Aug 8, 2011)

Super news!  Looks good.  
Big thanks, darjr!


----------



## Shade (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank you so much, darjr!

I'll try to learn to peacefully coexist with the creatures, rather than slaying them all indiscriminately.


----------

